# Nos 1958 schwinn hornet!!



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2010)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/1814159202.html


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

i seen this bicycle picture a few times already like in the last 4 months. it must be some type of scam


----------

